# Pinnwand



## Jack iZ BaQ (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich bräuchte ne Pinnwand. Habe diesen link hier gefunden. Dieses tutorial ist jedoch nicht für Photoshop gedacht. Nun meine Frage: Weiß jemand wie man so eine Pinnwand mit PS erstellen kann, bzw. könnte mir jemand so eine Wand mit PhotoImpact erstellen  Dieses tutorial sieht nicht an viel Arbeit aus und ihr würdet mir einen großen Gefallen tuen, da ich diese Pinnwand als Cover für unser Abi Jahresbuch verwenden will.

MfG Jack

P.S. ein evtl. tutorial für Rahmenerstellung würde auch helfen


----------



## Carndret (16. Dezember 2003)

Also als erstes machst du eine neue Ebene mit der Pinwandtextur - am besten scannst du eine Korkpinnwand selbst ein, da die Textur auf der Seite nicht so gut ist für einen späteren Druck.
Wenn du eine fertige Textur (in einer neuen Datei) hast, gehst du auf Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen...
Die neue Ebene in der anderen Datei füllst du dann mit dieser Textur, es sei denn sie ist schon groß genug. Achte aber auf die Kanten!
Jetzt kannst du noch einen beliebigen Rahmen zeichnen, dem du dann mit einem Ebenenstil ein bisschen Tiefe verpasst.
Danach würde ich einfach eine Nadel machen (oder bei google-image nach "pinnadel" suchen) und diese dann immer nur dublizieren und drehen. Am besten noch mit einem kleinen Schatten. Bei den Bilder kannst du auch einen kleinen Schlagschatten als Ebenenstil erstellen.
Ich denke mal das war's soweit - sollte nicht all zu schwer werden...


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (16. Dezember 2003)

yeS danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen, wie ich eine Nadel hinkriege


----------



## Carndret (16. Dezember 2003)

Hab gerade bei google gesuch und den Beitrag geändert, bevor ich deinen Post gesehen habe.
Diese Pinnadel sieht ganz gut aus. Könnte man evtl auch leicht nachmachen.

Noch was: Mach gleich von Anfang an alles etwas größer, sonst leidet die Qualität sehr darunter. z.B. DIN A4 mit min 300dpi am besten 600dpi. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie aufwendig es werden soll und ob dein Rechner das schafft.


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (16. Dezember 2003)

Danke nochmal für deine Antwort. Mein Rechner wird es nicht schaffen, aber ich specher einfach ab und zu mal ab. Das wird schon...


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (17. Dezember 2003)

;( kriege es irgendwie mit dem Holzrahmen nicht hin. Habe bisschen rumprobiert, doch der Realität kommt er lange nicht nah.

Ich habe hier folgenden Rahmen gefunden, der eigentlich sehr gut zu einer Pinwand passt:








weiß jemand wie ich ihn hinkriege ?


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Dezember 2003)

Diesen Rahmen bekommst du in Photoshop, ohne hilfe von Texturen, nicht ohne weiteres hin. Ich empfehle dir also diverse 3d-seiten abzugrasen, und nach solch einer holztextur zu suchen.

Wenn du dann eine gefunden hast,
- neue Ebene erstellen
- deine Holztextur einfügen
- diese an deine Pinwand anpassen (beachte die Verluste, wenn du sie größer skalierst)
- Ich würde die Textur für alle 4 Seiten neu einfügen, und die Kanten in einem Winkel der in etwa 45° entspricht ausschneiden
- nun über die Ebeneneffekte noch ein bischen Tiefe vorgaukeln
- Wenn nötig noch ein wenig in den Farbeinstellungen oder mit dem Beleuchtungseffekt arbeiten. In deinem Beispiel ist die rechte untere Ecke auch aufgehellt

so, viel Spass 

-keen!


----------



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

Was spricht denn gegen Deinen Rahmen? Der ist doch ok so!


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Dezember 2003)

Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel, wie er es gerne hätte  

-keen!


----------



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

Ups, stimmt ja, hab ich wohl überlesen....


----------



## Michael Och (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss, das ist nicht gerade ein Musterbeispiel, aber mit einem einfachen Relief Effekt könntest du ähnliches auch erzielen, natürlich nicht soo genau wie es Commander Keen Beschrieben hat.


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (17. Dezember 2003)

Auf den Rahmen kann man ja noch den Filter "Risse" anwenden und er würde schon gut aussehen...


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (17. Dezember 2003)

> [...]diverse 3d-seiten abzugrasen[...]



Seiten wie z.B. ? habe keine 3d Seiten in meinen Favoriten, kannst du mir viellecht welche nennen...?


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es mit .. dem . Da sollte man sicher fündig werden.


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Dezember 2003)

*klopf klopf* => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials135035.html


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (17. Dezember 2003)

Hab's shon hinbekommen, werde das fertige Cover bei Gelegenheit posten...


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (19. Dezember 2003)

Habe noch eine Frage: Wie mache ich bei Bildern die auf meine "Pinnwand" kommen, dass die Rändern bzw. Ecken nicht geknickt, jedoch gebogen aussehen, geht es auch ohne Filter ?


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Am einfachsten mit einem Plugin, hast Du irgendwelche Plugins?


----------



## Comander_Keen (19. Dezember 2003)

Dazu braucht man kein Plugin. Würde es dir gerne via Bild erklären, hab aber gerade keine Zeit dazu. Ich hoffe das es auch eine kurze Beschreibung tut.

Ich gehe nun mal von deinem Beispielbild aus -> Zettel "Ausbildungsplatz frei"

1. Als Basis musst du erstmal die Fläche (Zettel) "beschneiden". Siehe linke obere Ecke. Ob du nun die Fläche gleich in der gewünschten Form mit dem Pfadtool erstellst oder die gewünschten Flächen einzeln entfernst, ist dir überlassen.
2. Schlagschatten auf dem Papier vortäuschen: Dies funktioniert nicht über einen Ebeneneffekt.. dabei hilft uns das gute alte Verlaufttool. Wähle dazu eine dunklere Farbe, als die des Papiers -> und das Verlaufswerkzeug mit der Einstellung (Farbe -> Transparent). Erstelle einen neuen Layer.. setze in der Ecke an, zieh es in richtung Flächenzentrum. Hier gilt das Motto "Einfach nur probieren". Am ende kannst du dann noch mit der Deckkraft spielen (wenn dir der Schatten zu kräftig ist). 
3. Probieren, probieren, probieren.. das wichtigest ist, den richtigen Winkel des Verlaufes zum eigentlichen "Papier" zu finden. Der Rest ist Kaffeefahrt.

-keen!


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Das-Em _
> *Am einfachsten mit einem Plugin, hast Du irgendwelche Plugins? *



nöö, hast du einen für mich  

@ keen Danke für deine Antwort ich probiere es Heute mal durch.


----------

